# Hyperion EOS0606i + JST HX adapter, cable needed



## DTB Radio (May 26, 2015)

I'm looking for the wiring harness that goes between the 0606i's 7-pin balancer connector and the jst-xh 2s to 6s adapter that was normally included with the 0606i. Does anyone have that harness part number, or know where i can find one? I can make one if need be, if someone points me to the proper wiring diagram. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

DTB Radio said:


> I'm looking for the wiring harness that goes between the 0606i's 7-pin balancer connector and the jst-xh 2s to 6s adapter that was normally included with the 0606i. Does anyone have that harness part number, or know where i can find one? I can make one if need be, if someone points me to the proper wiring diagram. Thanks for any help!


Google HP-LB10-EXT and then choose a place to buy it from.


----------

